# how would u know if ur mycelium has been in the jar TOO LONG?+bonus question!!



## donmagicjuan (Aug 28, 2012)

what would be a sign its been too long? the bonus is what happens if you wait for the slow ones to finish?- as in will they be mature enough when the fast ones are done and have sat an extra week after full colonization? there are a couple jars that have a not done spot but others that are about ready to go


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2012)

From what I've read when pin heads start to develop in the jars its when they are past due to fruit. 

I had a jar I though was not colonized and I opened it and it was fully colonized on the inside just hardly showing on the outside. I basically ruined it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2012)

How long they been sitting?


----------



## donmagicjuan (Aug 28, 2012)

its been about a month or so with b+ for a strain. some got a hearty spray of shroom juice i think these last two were probably at the end when my syringes were low

bonus on bonus whats the biggest trigger to send this mold into fruitation? i mean they are wet inside the jar, the heat pad will be the same, how will they know its time to go???


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2012)

Light is usually the trigger. But not intense light, just dim blocked light like in a room with the curtains drawn.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2012)

3-4 weeks is about how long it should take to fully colonize, but I still have some jars that I started on the 4th that are lagging behind the rest about a week or so


----------



## PuffinChronic (Aug 28, 2012)

It really all has to do with moisture in the grain, does the mycellium have enough of what it needs to survive? If left in a jar too long it will consume all of the available resorces and simply dry out. If you have pins developing in the jar you can still break up the jar and spawn to your bulk sub. the pins will most likely revert while the bulk is colonized.

Do you shake your jar after its reached 30 or so % colonization? and then again at 75 %? That's how I do it and its a good way to make sure that the growth spreads evenly throughout the jar...

In response to your second question; Pinning is triggered by Fresh Air Exchange and humidity (and a small ammount of light) you provide that to the myc. and mother nature takes it from there. Mist and Fan as often as possible, some say fan a min of 2 - 3 times a day but truth be told you can't over do it. I mist before I fan and after and then close the lid on my tub. Try to keep the moisture on the walls and not on your cake/bulk-sub whatever.. some droplets are ok, obviously it's unavoidable..

Puffin.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Aug 28, 2012)

so what would u do wait for all of them to finish or start some early? i was going to just start them all when the last jar was fully colonized that way most have had their extra week, i just hope they dont like crumble because they dont have a hold yet ...


----------



## PuffinChronic (Aug 28, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> so what would u do wait for all of them to finish or start some early? i was going to just start them all when the last jar was fully colonized that way most have had their extra week, i just hope they dont like crumble because they dont have a hold yet ...


You doing cakes or bulk??


----------



## donmagicjuan (Aug 28, 2012)

i shook it, my biggest worry is that some will be done and not others, or if i do wait, that some will have been in too long this is probably where people case it but im a beginner and i dont know yet


----------



## donmagicjuan (Aug 28, 2012)

i just have cakes 1st timer but they are going very well so far


----------



## PuffinChronic (Aug 28, 2012)

If I were you depending on how many jars you have, I would let them all colonize and then mix them up with some coco coir in a big plastic tub with holes drilled on the sides for FAE. Put the whole tub in a garbage bag tie it up and wait a week - week and a half (No peeking! ). Then take the bag off the tub, fan and mist and before you know it you got yourself one of these bad boys.


If you want more detailed info I can send you the tek. Anyone can do it, this was my second attempt...


----------



## donmagicjuan (Aug 28, 2012)

i have 12 half pint jars...pf tek (vermiculite and brown rice flour)... do you recommend breaking my cakes still with this method? how would i do such a thing and mix it with coca? and this tub you speak of sounds like my fruiting chamber with the holes and what not, wouldnt you want like a tuperware or something and put that in the tub?


----------



## PuffinChronic (Aug 28, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> i have 12 half pint jars...pf tek (vermiculite and brown rice flour)... do you recommend breaking my cakes still with this method? how would i do such a thing and mix it with coca? and this tub you speak of sounds like my fruiting chamber with the holes and what not, wouldnt you want like a tuperware or something and put that in the tub?


This is everything you need to know grasshopper... Oh and I don't believe it matters if you use BRF or Bird Seed or Rye Berries to start the process, I just know that rice flower takes longer than grain to colonize and that is why people go the grain route.

http://www.shroomery.org/10858/How-to-do-Coir - Very easy tek, worked great for me...

Puffin.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Aug 29, 2012)

i dont think casing is going down this time definitely next time shroomery said its not that big of a deal you get more but it takes longer plus i dont have every thing i need pics will come i hear these suckers are done in5 days once they pin!


----------



## PuffinChronic (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yeah for sure.. they be growin by tha minute


----------



## canndo (Aug 29, 2012)

Odd question. Mexicana can easily go 6 months in a jar, the sclerotia broken out of it and then it will fruit a time or two. Atlantia will go even longer.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 29, 2012)

One thing I feel should be added here, that a lot of first time shroom growers don't know. When injecting your spores into the jars, don't inject on just one side. It can cause slow mycelium growth and can be a bitch. My first time growing in a kit (I grew up on a farm and used to go picking with my uncle....good stuff), I didn't do this, and then found out later on that it was one of my biggest problems. If colonized for too long they can start growing mold on them. Then you have wasted money and time. Not good. Other obvious factors are strain of mushroom, substrate, and anything and everything else. Shrooms can be easy, and then they can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## PuffinChronic (Aug 29, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> Shrooms can be easy, and then they can be a pain in the ass.


Amen Brother!


----------

